
A simple but often neglected communication principle: ask for action - kervokian
https://creativesamba.substack.com/p/give-us-the-tools-and-we-will-finish
======
draw_down
Just remember you ain’t Churchill, and the war between your app and theirs
ain’t the battle of the bulge.

